# Using Lute to induce heat cycle?



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

I need to Lute a couple does so they come into heat at the next show (their husband will be there! LOL) What is the dosage and how many days before should I Lute them to be sure they come into heat in time?

Thanks!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Lute is dosed at 1 1/2 to 2 cc and will bring on a heat within 36-72 hours though the doe may not ovulate with this heat.


----------



## SkyesRanch (Nov 11, 2010)

Heat? I don't know where you guys are but... It is cooling off pretty good in Texas. I think you should be fine. My girls are cycleing like crazy.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Destree... I think Jess is trying to get her normal cycling does bred at a certain time, the Lute sometimes helps with timing heats for specific breedings.

It's been chaos here with rut and I hope that the breedings done here settle and the boys settle down some, the cool damp mornings and evenings are when they are the most aromatic and noisy!


----------



## SkyesRanch (Nov 11, 2010)

OOOOHHHH! 

I thought you meant weather heat, Liz... 

:doh: :doh: :doh: :doh: :roll: :roll:


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Thanks Liz.... so would it be a better idea to Lute 3 weeks before the show so it will regulate the cycle (and ovulation) to when I need them to be in season for the next heat cycle (and the show)? (Hope that makes sense???) LOL


----------

